# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  My first attempt at mapping

## Nightshade400

Just got done playing around and with a couple different tutorials and some messing around on my own here is what I have come up with so far http://i.imgur.com/cmhPD6n.jpg

I still have to fill in terrain details, compass and border but thought I would share my progress and get some feedback...I know the continents don't line up at edges but I am going to let it slide this time around.

----------


## jbgibson

Interesting coastlines - you have a good hand for wiggling fractal-ish shapes into being.   Hard to tell land from sea till I stare at it, and even then I can kinda make it flip back and forth at will :-).

Not all continents need show evidence of having split from a supercontinent - some could be converging for instance.   Or do you mean wrapping from east to west?  I assumed from your proportions that this wasn't all the world - am I wrong?

----------


## wdmartin

Seconding the good coastlines comment.  But there definitely needs to be something to distinguish the land from the sea.

----------

